

Open Source Alternative for Watson Analytics - elon_musk

Hi! I have been building an open source data analytics platform. I will start working on it again from next week and hopefully come up with demo, gallery etc. so that people can easily understand what it does and it&#x27;s capabilities. You can find it on Github at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apeeyush&#x2F;Data-Analytics-Log-Manager . Looking for other open source alternatives from HN community.
======
rotten
Kibana
[https://github.com/elasticsearch/kibana](https://github.com/elasticsearch/kibana)
is an alternative.

------
gesman
Free 500MB/day Splunk instance. Not open source, but ready for prime time.

